
[WordPress Theme] Semantic UI for WordPress (1.0.1 Patch) - njordon
Semantic UI for WordPress has been updated to 1.0.1 (patch)<p>### Improvements<p>- Gulp tasks re-implemented as function callbacks (more flexible; slightly faster and simpler)<p>### Bugs:<p>- Fixed utility styles interfering with Semantic UI defaults.<p>- Fixed bug where \semantic\walker\abstract_base wasn&#x27;t setting options correctly.<p>- Fixed lowercase constants with capitol-case alternatives (depreciated lowercase)<p>- Fixed dist. line endings (WordPress Guidelines)<p>### Misc.<p>- Corrected some documentation issues where the information was outdated or incorrect.
======
njordon
Link: [https://github.com/ProjectCleverWeb/Semantic-UI-
WordPress](https://github.com/ProjectCleverWeb/Semantic-UI-WordPress)

